# STAY AWAY from DirecTV!!!!!!!



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is to warn people about what DirecTV will do to you if you have problems with their hardware. These are facts and not an opinion of what should have happened. 

I received DTV a year and a half ago. I had installed and R-15 DVR and two standard receivers. Right off the bat the R-15 was bad and they had to replace it, ok they had good customer service and replaced the unit. Within the next year and a half, I had it replaced three more times. I never had any other problems of any kind with DTV, but I wanted a DVR that would work and do what it was supposed to do, is that to much to ask? Before I replaced the last time, I had asked what it would cost to cancel my contract and was told 87 dollars for the six months I had left. They talked me into trying one more DVR before I cancelled, saying the problems were fixed with those units and only the older ones had those problems. As you figured the new one had the same issues(these issues are major, as in costantly freezing, missing recordings and had to reset almost everyday) 

During the year and a half I never upgraded any equipment or packages, but after the last DVR I called and cancelled and they said I now owe a full two year contract cancellation fee?????????? They told me that the last DVR I received upgraded my account and that it started another two year contract??????? Like I said earlier, I have the exact same units as a year and a half ago, no Hi Def, nothing at all. The units they kept sending me were REPLACEMENTS for their defective hardware and I never agreed to another two year contract, if I was going to extend my contract, I would've upgraded my equipment and programming to Hi Def.

I talked to two different escallations people and both of them said they didn't understand why I was being billed that either and said they would resolve it and put it to the next department up.

Now I see they just sent out my final bill of $305.10(remember, I don't have any premium channels or Hi def units or programming, just there 45.99 package plus DVR and a UFC pay per view charge.

I know I owe the 87 dollar early cancellation fee, plus my normal bill. But I have no idea what I can do to battle them on this????? All I can do is tell everyone I know to drop or never get DTV. I will also be on Youtube and other places on the internet to get the word out. It is to bad I have to bash them, because for the most part, their customer service was good and signal was never a problem. But when someone steals from you, can you just sit back and let them do it or do you try to do something about it? As far as I'm concerned they are criminals and what do we do with criminals or what would you want to do if someone stole from you? Just STAY AWAY FROM DIRECTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry Troll. But I've had D* since the beginning and have had ZERO problems with them.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry Troll. But I've had D* since the beginning and have had ZERO problems with them.


Sorry, it sounds like this guy may have a legitimate beef. To go off and call him a troll right off the bat is not necessary. DirecTV accounting may be to blame here. I've seen other posters have similar probs where they have had there 2 yr contracts extended when receiving a swap out.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with DCSholtis....I have had DirecTV for for a couple of years....ZERO problems that could not be handled very quickly.....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

You can hear stories like this from basically any service provider, not just D*. Sorry to hear about your situation, and you should definitely fight it.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry Troll. But I've had D* since the beginning and have had ZERO problems with them.


Well, I guess your lucky then. Your not to bright thinking I'm a troll, when I even said I never had any other problems with them. I f I was a troll I would've bashed everything about them and said what company you should switch to. Wake up, just because you've never had a problem with them doesn't mean others don't. If you said your bank was messing up your account and you told someone about it and they responded that they never had a problem with that bank, does that mean your just a troll and that you were in the wrong?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Sorry, it sounds like this guy may have a legitimate beef. To go off and call him a troll right off the bat is not necessary. DirecTV accounting may be to blame here. I've seen other posters have similar probs where they have had there 2 yr contracts extended when receiving a swap out.


+1


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry Troll. But I've had D* since the beginning and have had ZERO problems with them.


Please, let us not get into name calling, even something fairly mild as the Internet standard, troll. People are allowed to vent and rant as needed. There are people who have not had the same experiences as we have.

welcome to the forums, muscles4life70. :welcome_s

I'm sorry you've had all these problems. I do hope they work out to your satisfaction and soon. I have had very good experiences with DIRECTV, but I understand some (maybe many?) R15 users have not been pleased with its first couple years. I certainly had problems with the first 4 months of the HR20; thankfully I had HR10-250s until the HR20 matured.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> Sorry, it sounds like this guy may have a legitimate beef. To go off and call him a troll right off the bat is not necessary. DirecTV accounting may be to blame here. I've seen other posters have similar probs where they have had there 2 yr contracts extended when receiving a swap out.


Well said, VeniceDre.

Tom


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

So you want me to drop D* because you have a problem......I don't think so.................


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

I stayed with DTV a year and a half with the problems with the R15, obviously I would still be with them if it had been resolved with a working unit. Since it couldn't be resolved that way, I had to cancel to get another company's unit that did work. My only problem is they robbed me on my contract and thats not right, all I did was swap out units, so they should have done my six months early termination fee, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It sounds like you need to get your billing issue solved. It is unfortunate, to be sure. However, it sounds like you're being reasonable. I'd call back (again) and ask why you were charged $300 when it should have been closer to $90. I just don't know how you can get the right answer without calling.

As for telling everyone you know about your experience .. certainly you have that right.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

BobbyK said:


> So you want me to drop D* because you have a problem......I don't think so.................


If Americans stood together and boycotted company's that steal from people or put out bad products, we would have alot more honest and reliable company's left.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

If the OP is a troll then you, DCSholtis are no better. There was no reason for name-calling. You should think first before you speak.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It sounds like you need to get your billing issue solved. It is unfortunate, to be sure. However, it sounds like you're being reasonable. I'd call back (again) and ask why you were charged $300 when it should have been closer to $90. I just don't know how you can get the right answer without calling.
> 
> As for telling everyone you know about your experience .. certainly you have that right.


I'm on my FOURTH call now, they just agree that I have a valid complaint and can't do anything about it.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

go to directv.com/email - maybe you can get a better response there


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I'm on my FOURTH call now, they just agree that I have a valid complaint and can't do anything about it.


Ask them to transfer you to someone that can do something.


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

muscles4life70 said:


> If Americans stood together and boycotted company's that steal from people or put out bad products, we would have alot more honest and reliable company's left.


Then you drop them, I'm not, they never did any thing to me.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> If Americans stood together and boycotted company's that steal from people or put out bad products, we would have alot more honest and reliable company's left.


Or maybe no companies left at all...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Is it possible you were charged for unreturned receivers? Do you have proof they received the last R15 that you exchanged? Directv is staffed by humans they prove it constantly my problems have been minor like multiple calls to get an address changed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I'm on my FOURTH call now, they just agree that I have a valid complaint and can't do anything about it.


Unfortunately, that is the place to go to get your problem resolved. Many of the folks here really enjoy the DIRECTV service, so while you may hope to convert a few folks it's doubtful that you'll find a sympathetic ear in this crowd.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> This is to warn people about what DirecTV will do to you if you have problems with their hardware. These are facts and not an opinion of what should have happened.
> 
> I received DTV a year and a half ago. I had installed and R-15 DVR and two standard receivers. Right off the bat the R-15 was bad and they had to replace it, ok they had good customer service and replaced the unit. Within the next year and a half, I had it replaced three more times. I never had any other problems of any kind with DTV, but I wanted a DVR that would work and do what it was supposed to do, is that to much to ask? Before I replaced the last time, I had asked what it would cost to cancel my contract and was told 87 dollars for the six months I had left. They talked me into trying one more DVR before I cancelled, saying the problems were fixed with those units and only the older ones had those problems. As you figured the new one had the same issues(these issues are major, as in costantly freezing, missing recordings and had to reset almost everyday)
> 
> ...


You'll probably have to play tough documenting your calls to DTV and being persistant. But, for the most part, DTV will work with you and in time resolve it.

_Don't throw away your access to some great technology that's just going full tilt with HD!  _


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

boba said:


> Is it possible you were charged for unreturned receivers? Do you have proof they received the last R15 that you exchanged? Directv is staffed by humans they prove it constantly my problems have been minor like multiple calls to get an address changed.


No charge yet for returned receivers, I just received the box to return the R15 in. They said not to return the standards, they said I own those.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Another option to consider, though I completely understand this might be very hard to swallow at this time. You might press for a replacement to HD and the HR20. That technology is much more reliable for more people from what I read and experience. (Never had the R15, but the HR20 has become very solid and a good DVR experience, IMHO.)

This way you might resolve the issue and keep a good technology/service.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

lawmangrant said:


> I agree with DCSholtis....I have had DirecTV for for a couple of years....ZERO problems that could not be handled very quickly.....


I never did till now either. But according to you guys, since it hasn't happened to you, it never will. Good luck with your crime syndicate.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Another option to consider, though I completely understand this might be very hard to swallow at this time. You might press for a replacement to HD and the HR20. That technology is much more reliable for more people from what I read and experience. (Never had the R15, but the HR20 has become very solid and a good DVR experience, IMHO.)
> 
> This way you might resolve the issue and keep a good technology/service.
> 
> ...


To late, already been robbed and don't want it to happen from the same people twice. I can't give them the opportunity to do so. This is why company's should do the right thing. I would've never bashed them if I could've just paid the correct amount on cancelling.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> go to directv.com/email - maybe you can get a better response there


Particularly if you explain in a calm, and well documented fashion the problems that you have been experiencing with your calls to customer service.

I don't believe in name calling, but I have to admit that the timing and the title of your thread are rather suspicious. You have a beef with them for sure, but "STAY AWAY" seems a bit harsh... "D* is overcharging me for cancelling service and CSRs can't get it resolved" seems more like what you meant.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Whoa, dude! There's been some good suggestions offered above.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> If Americans stood together and boycotted company's that steal from people or put out bad products, we would have alot more honest and reliable company's left.


I guess I must be from the "glass half empty" crowd. I believe if we as Americans boycotted every company that steals from us or puts out bad products, we'd all be living in caves or grass huts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

muscles4life70, 

I'm so sorry you've had such a rough experience. 

If I were you, I'd give them one more chance. Tell them you want a technician to come to the house and completely inspect the wiring and the dish alignment. I don't know the specifics of your problems, but those are always good ideas. Play a little hardball and try to get the service call for free... it shouldn't be that hard. 

If you think that the problem is your R15, and the ones you've been getting have all been genuinely defective, see if you can get an HR20 DVR instead. You can use it to record SD programming if you don't have an HDTV. The HR20 might work better for you. 

We're here for you, we are the user community for fans and people with problems too.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Did they charge your credit card for the final bill..or do you normally pay after receiving the bill by check/CC?

First, you have to document all of your conversations, emails, etc. with DirecTV. Keep a log of every time you come in contact with them. Get names, dates, times, etc.

Stay calm and polite and call and ask to speak to a billing rep. Go through the case with them explain what you are willing to pay. If they accept then pay them with a letter (certified/return receipt) stating that this is full and final payment per your conversation with XXX on XXXX. Make sure and photocopy the letter and check before sending.
If the rep can't help you ask to speak to someone else.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

If it is being billed to your credit card, then the first thing in the morning you need to call the credit card company and tell them this is not a correct charge and you are disputing it. Call DirectV and ask for billing and tell them you are disputing the charge with your credit card company and they need to straighten it out immediately. DirectV will work with you, but you need to play hard ball with them to get there attention. They are very hard headed in billing and need to be handled very firmly. If you are being billed through your Debit Card, call your bank and tell them this is an illegal charge and not to pay it. Then call the El Segundo Better Business Bureau in California and file a complaint against DirectV. As I said you have to play hard ball with them and get there attention early to make them correct THERE MISTAKE otherwise they will take your money.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Did they charge your credit card for the final bill..or do you normally pay after receiving the bill by check/CC?
> 
> First, you have to document all of your conversations, emails, etc. with DirecTV. Keep a log of every time you come in contact with them. Get names, dates, times, etc.
> 
> ...


And have them note your account, read back the note as entered!, and get their badge number. I have also requested and received a fax of a note in the past.

Again, I wish you good luck,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Here's my take on the 2 yr commitment issue the OP has. IIRC, once a STB is past the 90 day warranty period D* will replace it for a $19.95 shipping charge and a new 2 year commitment. The only way to get around that issue is to pay for the D* protection plan, a new STB would be sent out for free and there would be not addition to the commitment.


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

muscles4life70,

How do you pay them? If you use a credit card, get your credit card company involved. If they bill you, then only pay them what they are owed and include a letter of explanation (keep a copy). Continue to escalate it until it is resolved. As others have suggested try e-mailing (office of the president). I am surprised to hear that the CSR's say they understand that there is an issue, but there is nothing they can do about it. Sure they can.... issue a credit to off set the overcharge. Hear also, ask to speak to supervisors, then their supervisor, then their supervisor until the get the issue resolved. Basically don't let them off the phone until the fix it.

I have been a D* customer since '97 and I will say that my experience has definitely not been perfect. I have had missed appointments, billing mistakes, failed equipment (including 4 H20's in the past 2 weeks), etc. However, I will say that everytime I have had an issue, D* has made very reasonable efforts to make it right. In the end, the good (ST), has definitely outweighed the bad.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problems.

I'm surprised no one has asked yet. What was going wrong with the multiple R-15s?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, but a troll is someone who has a history and record of multiple negative posts. This person has a major beef so signed up, posted about it. Several moderators have made that point clear.

Final warning. Next person to call the OP a troll in this thread will receive an infraction. Venting IS permitted. Name calling is not.

Tom Robertson


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I stayed with DTV a year and a half with the problems with the R15, obviously I would still be with them if it had been resolved with a working unit. Since it couldn't be resolved that way, I had to cancel to get another company's unit that did work. My only problem is they robbed me on my contract and thats not right, all I did was swap out units, so they should have done my six months early termination fee, I have no problem with that.


I have to 2 HR-15's and HR-20 DVR with not problems at all. Been a DircTV subscriber for over 10 years. Sorry to hear you have this problem and car get it worked out.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Particularly if you explain in a calm, and well documented fashion the problems that you have been experiencing with your calls to customer service.
> 
> I don't believe in name calling, but I have to admit that the timing and the title of your thread are rather suspicious. You have a beef with them for sure, but "STAY AWAY" seems a bit harsh... "D* is overcharging me for cancelling service and CSRs can't get it resolved" seems more like what you meant.


I understand what you are saying, I'm just very angry and vented. I have always been calm, especially when they tell me I have a legit complaint. Later I find out they still billed me and I still remain calm with them. I told them I never had a problem with them other than the R15 and amybe someday I would be back, but then they still rob me.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> And have them note your account, read back the note as entered!, and get their badge number. I have also requested and received a fax of a note in the past.
> 
> Again, I wish you good luck,
> Tom


Yes, good point.


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, let me tell you what I've been dealing with the last 2-3 weeks:

*1.* My 3 month old HR20-100 died. Despite the fact that the problem was clearly a problem with the receiver (no display to the screen, blue circle coming on and going off like it kept rebooting), the tech insisted on sending someone out to make sure it wasn't a cabling issue. So, I had to wait a week for a tech to show up.

*2. *Tech shows up a week later and the first words out of his mouth were "I hope that's not an HD DVR, because I don't have a replacement." He went on to make excuses that he slept in his van all night so he didn't go back to the office because it was an hour away, their website for orders was down anyway, yada yada yada. My options were to wait for another tech to come out in 10 days or to have DirecTV send a new receiver (which they should have done in the first place). It took the tech 50 minutes to get through to someone who could send out the receiver - he was transferred and disconnected numerous times. To top everything off, while standing a few feet away from several pictures of my daughter, who is African-American, he makes a racist comment in reference to D*'s support reps.

*3.* 4 days later the replacement receiver arrives. I set it up and call to activate it. It takes the rep over 30 minutes to do so as she clearly struggles with things. However, at the end of the call I think that everything is finally all set....wrong! The next day I go to use my other receiver in my other room (a Hughes HDVR20) and I no longer have access to any channels...

*4. *Called to get the receiver re-activated (it was accidentally deactivated by the girl the night before) and they inform me that they cannot reactivate it because the card in it is old or whatever. So, they need to send me a new access card, which they insist will not cost me anything (as it should not). This was on Thursday night, so the access card would not go out until Friday and I was told I would get it on Monday.

*5.* On Friday I receive another HR20 receiver, this one a 700. I was busy over the weekend so did not bother to think about this until Monday. I did not receive my new access card for the HDVR2 on Monday, so I called to see if I could use the access card from the replacement receiver, and also to see why I got the receiver. I was assuming I was accidentally sent 2, and that I just needed to send it back. The tech I spoke with told me that we could not use the other access card, but when he researched the extra receiver he saw that it was sent out in response to a frustrated e-mail I sent after #2 above (without anyone contacting me or checking to see if another receiver was sent BTW)... He said that there was no charge for the receiver, so management must have sent this to me because of my troubles. This seemed fishy to me, so I asked 5 times to make sure that I would not be charged and the tech said no, not at all. So, we set up and activated the HR20-700 as a replacement for the non-functional HDVR2. He did suggest that once I get the access card I should still activate it on the HDVR2, in case I need to use it again in the future as the access card would be no good after 9 days. This made sense, so that was the plan and I felt for a moment that D* was taking care of me and I was happy to have a new HR20...that didn't last.

*6.* Still wary of being charged, I checked my account online and noticed that I was being charged for the access card that was sent to me in #4. I called to get this fixed and CS rep argued with me and insisted that I was comped 2 months of Showtime as credit for the card. I told her that she was way off base and that was just the tip of the iceberg in the compensation I deserved for the frustration and loss of service. She relented and credited my account.

*7.* Last night, I got the access card and called to activate the HDVR2. I expected this to be a 5 minute call. However, the first rep I spoke with did something wrong with pairing the access card and I started getting a message that I had inserted the wrong card. 4 techs and 2+ hours later, the 4th tech informs me that there's something wrong with the receiver (which makes very little sense) and that they would need to replace it. He also informs me that I will be charged for the HR20-700 if I don't send it back. At this point I ask for the Retention department. The tech transfers me and I get disconnected. I call back and get to the retention department. I tell the rep my long story (that I'm venting about here  ) and he agrees that this is messed up. He said that he's being doing this for 5 years and this is only the second account that he was left at a loss for what to do. He indicated that I did need to send back the HR20, but that he would give me one for free (yeah!), but that an installer would have to come out and put it in. I do get to keep the other one until then though. To fix the HDVR2, he had to send me to the Access Card dept. The rep there seemed to know their job better than the other people I spoke with, but she insisted on trying to troubleshoot the problem, instead of just ordering me a new card. 45 minutes later, she finally ordered me a new access card....she knew what she was doing, but it was still a waste of my time. Total call time for last night: *3 hours and 45 minutes*.

So, where am I going with all of this? Other than just griping, it is clear to me that D* support on the whole is incompetent. I wonder how much money they lose in free compensation to customers for things that their poor support has messed up? I've had other run-ins in the past that I could go on about as well (like having to have 4 replacement receivers sent to me because every single one sent didn't work or was the wrong model...). Basically, if I had a choice other then E* for service and I wasn't so gung-ho on the new HD coming, I would not still be with D*. But since I'm in that position, this is what I have to deal with...


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

RichH25 said:


> muscles4life70,
> 
> How do you pay them? If you use a credit card, get your credit card company involved. If they bill you, then only pay them what they are owed and include a letter of explanation (keep a copy). Continue to escalate it until it is resolved. As others have suggested try e-mailing (office of the president). I am surprised to hear that the CSR's say they understand that there is an issue, but there is nothing they can do about it. Sure they can.... issue a credit to off set the overcharge. Hear also, ask to speak to supervisors, then their supervisor, then their supervisor until the get the issue resolved. Basically don't let them off the phone until the fix it.
> 
> I have been a D* customer since '97 and I will say that my experience has definitely not been perfect. I have had missed appointments, billing mistakes, failed equipment (including 4 H20's in the past 2 weeks), etc. However, I will say that everytime I have had an issue, D* has made very reasonable efforts to make it right. In the end, the good (ST), has definitely outweighed the bad.


I have a bundle program thru my local phone company, so they submit the bill to my phone company and then my phone company bills me for all charges combined. They already submitted the bill to my phone company.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

have you tried speaking to someone in the customer retention department? seems like they usually can get the most done...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I never did till now either. But according to you guys, since it hasn't happened to you, it never will. Good luck with your crime syndicate.


"crime syndicate"? I thought we were talking about DirecTV.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

RAD said:


> Here's my take on the 2 yr commitment issue the OP has. IIRC, once a STB is past the 90 day warranty period D* will replace it for a $19.95 shipping charge and a new 2 year commitment. The only way to get around that issue is to pay for the D* protection plan, a new STB would be sent out for free and there would be not addition to the commitment.


If that is the case, when the CSR asked me to try one more receiver, they should have stated that it would activate a new two year contract. Then I could have made an educated decision on whether to stay with them or not. I have to believe the CSR new a new receiver would do this and would lock me in again, so I see this as a scam now, which is still robbery.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

purtman said:


> "crime syndicate"? I thought we were talking about DirecTV.


same thing


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

*I Have Been With Dtv From Day One. If You Have Problems Call Retention. They Know What They Are Doing.*​


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> have you tried speaking to someone in the customer retention department? seems like they usually can get the most done...


They always did in the past, but not this time. It was in escalations twice. Believe it or not I was happy with DTV most of the time and referred alot of people to try them, my mistake.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

> If that is the case, when the CSR asked me to try one more receiver, they should have stated that it would activate a new two year contract.
> Then I could have made an educated decision on whether to stay with them or not.


Agreed. IF - and it's a big if - getting that last receiver *should* have activated a new two-year contract, then yes - the CSR should have told you that. Some in this forum have suggested that it *should not* have activated a new two-year contract and that D* has made a MISTAKE. True, they have not been quick to correct that mistake but . . . using words like scam and theft is not the way to win friends or influence people, particularly CSRs (even Retention Dept. people).

Call back. Have the person you get go through your account. The escalations should be noted in their records. Ask "Is this still be looked at or have you made a final, nonappealable decision not to waive the extra charges?" Right everything they tell you down, get names and badge numbers. If you can't resolve it by phone, then WRITE to D*.

For what it's worth, my latest bill had a $4.99 charge for "BabyTV." I did NOT order "BabyTV." Was that a "scam" by D*? Could be, but I doubt it. Humans make mistakes and I'd made *other* changes to my account. Possible that someone hit the wrong button. A call to a CSR and *poof* the BabyTV was taken off my bill - no problem.



> I have to believe the CSR new a new receiver would do this and would lock me in again,


Maybe he/she did, but maybe he/she did not. In any workplace there are bound to be duds - perhaps yours did not know (if, indeed, it was true) or was having a bad day/brain fart. Have you always done your job 100% perfectly? I haven't - and I get paid a whole lot more than the CSR or retention dept. types.

If - in the past - you've had GOOD customer service from the CSRs (as you have stated), then I'm not sure why this ONE instance makes you start calling them "scam" artists and no better than organized crime.

You DO have a right to be upset . . . but being "upset" about ONE really bad experience with D* hardly justifies the "scam" label. You're entitled to your opinion, of course, but I don't think - based on what I've read so far - you should expect others to share your view under the circumstances of this case.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.complaints.com/

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/

http://www.bbbonline.org/consumer/complaint.asp

http://www.thesqueakywheel.com/ViewComplaints.cfm

http://usgovinfo.about.com/library/weekly/aa043099.htm

http://www.tvonyourside.com/


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> If Americans stood together and boycotted company's that steal from people or put out bad products, we would have alot more honest and reliable company's left.


Sorry Bud... But Directv has been very good to me. I have no intention of dropping them. But, I see your point. As American's we have the freedom to choose and I choose to stay with Directv.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I never did till now either. But according to you guys, since it hasn't happened to you, it never will. Good luck with your crime syndicate.


Why are you getting so pissed that we don't agree with you? You have a major issue with them and it looks like most people agree with that. But, don't force your opinions on us. Just because some people don't agree with you. It is not a crime syndicate.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm also suprised that no-one asked about the problem R-15's or recommended the CE's. I just got my R15's in June and I hated them, but after the CE's and the help from this forum, I like them much better.

For what it's worth, I left "E" for bad customer service - they called me a liar. But I loved their products, probably better than my "D" DVR. So yes, we all have a choice and we all have different experiences with the same companies. Someone else might love "E"'s customer service and not like their equipment.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do, Muscles.


----------



## rpdata (Sep 13, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Maybe he/she did, but maybe he/she did not. In any workplace there are bound to be duds - perhaps yours did not know (if, indeed, it was true) or was having a bad day/brain fart. Have you always done your job 100% perfectly? I haven't - and I get paid a whole lot more than the CSR or retention dept. types.
> 
> If - in the past - you've had GOOD customer service from the CSRs (as you have stated), then I'm not sure why this ONE instance makes you start calling them "scam" artists and no better than organized crime.


DirectTV3049,
Do you work for D? It seems strange to me that you are putting such an onus on the consumer. Why should Muscles bend over backwards to understand the company's position when he is the one being taken advantage of? Because they've given him good service in the past? That logic doesn't make sense. Last time I checked people pay for good service, they don't get it for free.

Muscles, I completely side with you. You have been a good customer and have helped support D by paying your bill every month and shown confidence in them by chosing them in the first place. You should be upset because you were let down. Fight until you get your money back if you want to service the rest of us. That's how customers get results not by boycotting (though based on some of the experiences I've read about here and on CNet, I'm going to drop D first chance I get and go back to the crummy cable that I had before. I had plenty of problems with Time Warner but the satelite contracts seem way to corporate friendly).


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Why are you getting so pissed that we don't agree with you? You have a major issue with them and it looks like most people agree with that. But, don't force your opinions on us. Just because some people don't agree with you. It is not a crime syndicate.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Agreed. IF - and it's a big if - getting that last receiver *should* have activated a new two-year contract, then yes - the CSR should have told you that. Some in this forum have suggested that it *should not* have activated a new two-year contract and that D* has made a MISTAKE. True, they have not been quick to correct that mistake but . . . using words like scam and theft is not the way to win friends or influence people, particularly CSRs (even Retention Dept. people).
> 
> Call back. Have the person you get go through your account. The escalations should be noted in their records. Ask "Is this still be looked at or have you made a final, nonappealable decision not to waive the extra charges?" Right everything they tell you down, get names and badge numbers. If you can't resolve it by phone, then WRITE to D*.
> 
> ...


I don't think a five dollar mistake can even compare to a two hundred plus dollar mistake. You don't seem to understand my posts, I have made MULTIPLE attemts at getting this resolved by phone. I understand people make mistakes, but this is a big one that MULTIPLE people won't seem to correct. Say what you want and justify it how you want, it is still a scam and wrong. It's not just one mistake, it all started because they can't seem to get their hardware working properly(*FOUR DVR's in a year and a half is a joke and multiple problems*, but I suppose according to you thats not a problem or wrong either. I guarantee if it was only a five dollar mistake, they would have removed it for me also. When a company can't even explain why I got charged for something, but not correct it is a SCAM. If you can't explain or justify it, then reverse it.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Apr 3, 2003)

I worked for a consumer agency in govt. for many years and consider Muscle's problem really awful. The overwhelming majority of people in this country aren't sufficiently articulate and/or paperwork-wise enough to get redress in such a case. So they pay up by default or take a horrendous hit in their credit score and what's worse, don't know anything about credit scores.

With the billion dollars a month D* pulls in in revenue, why don't they set up a big Customer Grievance Department dedicated to resolving such issues. Retention Department?? That's awful! I don't blame Muscles at all for venting here and can understand his vitriolic vituperation.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

rpdata said:


> DirectTV3049,
> Do you work for D? It seems strange to me that you are putting such an onus on the consumer. Why should Muscles bend over backwards to understand the company's position when he is the one being taken advantage of? Because they've given him good service in the past? That logic doesn't make sense. Last time I checked people pay for good service, they don't get it for free.
> 
> Muscles, I completely side with you. You have been a good customer and have helped support D by paying your bill every month and shown confidence in them by chosing them in the first place. You should be upset because you were let down. Fight until you get your money back if you want to service the rest of us. That's how customers get results not by boycotting (though based on some of the experiences I've read about here and on CNet, I'm going to drop D first chance I get and go back to the crummy cable that I had before. I had plenty of problems with Time Warner but the satelite contracts seem way to corporate friendly).


Thank you. What is with the contracts? If you have a good company and provide a good service, why do you have to make people sign a long contract? If it's good service, the customer will stay with them of his/her own free will. Why would anyone just switch if your providing a good quality service?


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> Particularly if you explain in a calm, and well documented fashion the problems that you have been experiencing with your calls to customer service.
> 
> I don't believe in name calling, but I have to admit that the timing and the title of your thread are rather suspicious. You have a beef with them for sure, but "STAY AWAY" seems a bit harsh... "D* is overcharging me for cancelling service and CSRs can't get it resolved" seems more like what you meant.


+1

I do think the "STAY AWAY..." title to be provocative. It's better to just simply state the case and let us draw the "stay away" conclusion on our own.

My take away from this is:
1. Before I tell them to cancel my service, make sure I get all the numbers from them so I know how much they are going to charge me. I don't like surprises.

2. Once the account is cancelled, there is less lattitude for CSR to do much about it. If I'm lucky and have the choice, I'll try to resolve every issue. Retention group can only hand out goodies to offset a problem or a charge when a customer is retained. If I am no longer an active customer, I think there will be less people that can help me.

3. I just had a $19.95 replacement reciever in July. I have not heard anything about new 2-year commitment. I'll have to check on that right away. No plan to walk but don't like a new commitment without my explicit consent.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dusty said:


> +1
> 
> I do think the "STAY AWAY..." title to be provocative. It's better to just simply state the case and let us draw the "stay away" conclusion on our own.
> 
> ...


I was trying to resolve it while I had service. Like I said before, I was calling to cancel and they said 87 dollars to cancel, but asked if I would try ONE more receiver(FOURTH one) because they got the problems fixed on the newer units. I figured since they didn't tell me it would renew a TWO year contract, that I could always still cancel for about 87 dollars if the new receiver didn't work. The day I did my final cancellation, they told me about the two year renewal. They sent it to escallations right then, since they even said that didn't seem right and they would get it taken care of. Since then it has stayed the same, even though it has been RESENT to escallations multiple times and now saw that the bill was finalized and sent to my bundle package bill, with no changes made.


----------



## rpdata (Sep 13, 2007)

muscles4life70 said:


> Thank you. What is with the contracts? If you have a good company and provide a good service, why do you have to make people sign a long contract? If it's good service, the customer will stay with them of his/her own free will. Why would anyone just switch if your providing a good quality service?


The contracts are there to "protect" the company because it could get costly installing and uninstalling all that equipment for only a short term use. Of course what ends up happening is the companies get lazy in the customer service department because they no longer have the adequate incentive to work hard to keep customers.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The advice about checking into why the receivers are failing, or trying the CE's is good advice, as is the advice about what to try to do before cancelling the account, but if I'm reading his post correctly, the service has already been cancelled, they have sent him his final bill, on which they added the inflated cancellation charge, and he has received the return kit. Although that advice is good and may help someone else, it sounds like it's too late for muscles.

I don't have the address myself, but I think what you need to do is document as best you can the timetable of the problems you've had and the replacements sent, what you were told about the six month cancellation - basically all of the information you've provided in this thread, along with a copy of your final bill, and send it to the office of the president and let them know you are willing to pay the final programming charges and the amount due on your original two-year commitment ($12.50 a month for each remaining month) and then provide information to contact you and confirm that that is a satisfactory arrangement, or provide a good explanation of why it isn't.

Best of luck to you, sir.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> The advice about checking into why the receivers are failing, or trying the CE's is good advice, as is the advice about what to try to do before cancelling the account, but if I'm reading his post correctly, the service has already been cancelled, they have sent him his final bill, on which they added the inflated cancellation charge, and he has received the return kit. Although that advice is good and may help someone else, it sounds like it's too late for muscles.
> 
> I don't have the address myself, but I think what you need to do is document as best you can the timetable of the problems you've had and the replacements sent, what you were told about the six month cancellation - basically all of the information you've provided in this thread, along with a copy of your final bill, and send it to the office of the president and let them know you are willing to pay the final programming charges and the amount due on your original two-year commitment ($12.50 a month for each remaining month) and then provide information to contact you and confirm that that is a satisfactory arrangement, or provide a good explanation of why it isn't.
> 
> Best of luck to you, sir.


Thank you. I'm going to take yours and others advice on this board to see if somehow I can still resolve this. And to all those who called me a troll and jumped my a** over this, I hope you never have anything go wrong with anything you have, because why should anyone listen to you if they haven't had the same problem, right?


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a thought after reading through all the posts:

At one point did a CSR just order you a new dvr, not a replacement, in hopes that it would fix your problem? If you received a new dvr that would start your 2 year contract over again and explain the higher cancelation fee.

I would take JLuc's advice - document the situation as best you can and submit that to D*.

Good luck.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

When I would "hit a wall" dealing with a CSR, they would give me an address for "the office of the president".
We had one member come here with a big mistake on D* end.
She call the office of the president and at first got blown off.
She came back here almost in tears.
The next day they called her back and "made it right".
It ain't easy and getting [being] upset doesn't help.
I spent 28 hours on the phone once trying to get their mistake corrected. In the end a 10 min call to the right person had everything fixed.
Good luck, I hope you well.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> Thank you. I'm going to take yours and others advice on this board to see if somehow I can still resolve this. And to all those who called me a troll and jumped my a** over this, I hope you never have anything go wrong with anything you have, because why should anyone listen to you if they haven't had the same problem, right?


I'm sorry you have had all this trouble with D*.

The only way you should have been put into a new commitment is if (as someone else has said) you ordered a new dvr instead of a replacement, or if the reciever replaced was an owned reciever and it was replaced with a leased one. In each of these scenarios the rep you spoke to at the time should have made this clear to you, but obviously that did not happen.

I am the first person to call someone out when they are jerks or irrational about an issue they have had, but this guy seems to have had some issues that I am not sure I would have dealt with. Luckily I have never had these kind of problems, so until I walk in his shoes I will cut him some slack in regards to venting. I would hope others would too. Sorry, done preaching.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I have two R15's in two of my daughters bedrooms. When we first received them, we had a lot of problems, and the problems continued until recently. I have been doing the CE downloads for my HR20 and decided to get in on them on the R15's. The past couple CE downloads seem to have improved the stability of the R15. My daughters are no longer complaining that the receivers won't change channels, or that they freeze up. They are much better and definitely more stable.

If you do decide to stick around DTV, it does look like better days are ahead. Even if you don't want to participate in the CE releases, the national releases that are being pushed down are improving the overall stability.


----------



## mhyne (Nov 25, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Sorry, it sounds like this guy may have a legitimate beef. To go off and call him a troll right off the bat is not necessary. DirecTV accounting may be to blame here. I've seen other posters have similar probs where they have had there 2 yr contracts extended when receiving a swap out.


Do what I did - write to the CEO of DTV, and then you will get a call from the Office of the President - who will then shower you with gifts and subsidies to win back your business.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

> ,
> Do you work for D?


Nope, not even close. I'm a "third brancher" and I deal with a LOT of disputes between Party A and Party B.



> It seems strange to me that you are putting such an onus on the consumer. Why should Muscles bend over backwards to understand the company's position when he is the one being taken advantage of?


Re-read my posts. Never said he had to understand D*'s position. In fact, it sounds to me like D* made a MISTAKE (second time I've used that word) by "re-setting" his two-year agreement. Also said that if it was not a mistake - if, in fact, D* policy in his case that the two-years gets "re-set," then the CSR should have told him. I also agree that it was FRUSTRATING that D* had not corrected that mistake.

But, D*'s s-l-o-w-n-e-s-s in correcting what appears to be a mistake, does not make D* scam artists.

Trust me, many REAL scam artists - and they exist - wouldn't even correct a $4.99 mistake. In fact, _some_ scammers would prefer to steal a little bit of money from LOTS of people, rather than a large sum from one person - because the amount lost by any individual makes it unlikely that the person scammed will pursue the matter through other avenues.

Experience - both in my personal and professional life - has taught me that when things like this happen, it is usually the result of many small and unrelated things going wrong at more or less the same time (a "cascade" of issues, if you will) rather an intentional "conspiracy" hatched in the depths of D*'s corporate offices.

That doesn't make D* right, but it does mean that Muscle's problems are not "personal" from D*'s perspective. Yes, their "personal" to him because it's happening to him, but that doesn't make what's happening malevolent.

The "onus" is on him because he's the one being billed the extra money.

Just like the "onus" is on ME when my health insurance doesn't pay for a covered medical procedure and the doctor sends me the big bill (that's happened too).

I can gripe about the state of customer service in the USA on the internet until the cows come home (which may make me feel good, but doesn't fix my problem) OR I can try to get the problem fixed.

Now, again in my experience, he is much more likely to get D* eventually to correct this mistake by being firm, polite, and persistent and by documenting everything in writing - not by stomping his feet.

Yes, there is a time for feet stomping . . . but it should be the last option.



> Because they've given him good service in the past? That logic doesn't make sense.


Sure it does. In fact, it has a name both in economics and in business: goodwill.

If I go to a restaurant a lot and always get great food and great service, I don't write that restaurant off just because on one occassion I get poor food and/or poor service . . . because the restaurant has earned _my_ "good will" - in economic terms, the sum of my prior transactions with that restaurant is larger than the total dollar amount of food and drink I've consumed at that restaurant on those occassions - in short, the restaurant delivered MORE to me than, say, a $100 meal. "Goodwill" is an intangible (but difficult to quantify) asset created in these prior transactions. That's why restaurants - and many other businesses - have values that greatly exceed the sum total of their "hard" assets (e.g. real estate and equipment).


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> Thank you. I'm going to take yours and others advice on this board to see if somehow I can still resolve this. And to all those who called me a troll and jumped my a** over this, I hope you never have anything go wrong with anything you have, because why should anyone listen to you if they haven't had the same problem, right?


My first thought, before I even clicked on the thread, was that you were a troll because of the thread title. After reading your post I see that you're not, but I can also understand why others made that assumption. If you don't want to be labeled a troll you should contemplate a less inflammatory thread title.

Anyway I hope you get this resolved. Stay calm and good luck.

Christian


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Or maybe no companies left at all...


We won't have any companies left when they out-source everything to countries that use child labor and give tax breaks for doing so. Sorry, just a senior rant! By the way, DTV has been very fair with me and I have never had a problem with customer service.


----------



## kwinston (Sep 8, 2007)

Muscles,

It sucks at what you are going through and you have a right to be very upset. Keep working on them until it gets resolved and you are satisfied. There has been much good advice given to you, follow it.

You are very wrong for using words like SCAM and telling people in the thread title to stay away. Unless you can prove without a doubt that you are being scammed, then do not use the word scam. It can come back and bite you in the ass. Tell your story without accusing Directv of doing illegal stuff, tell your story without trying to tell us the readers to follow you and leave Directv. Let us decide after reading your story, don't try to sway us.

Good luck at getting this resolved and keep us informed, just leave out the accusations.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

ok, here's my two cents.

this stuff happens with every company. No company is perfect, and even if a company has a 99% satisfaction rate, if they have 16.5M customers that still means there are 165K customers out there unsatisfied with the company.

My main problem with muscles is this. He got screwed plain and simple. He is being charged for something that he shouldn't have been charged for. However to go on a rant and start bad mouthing an entire company is just irresponsible and childish. And when others say "I haven't had any problem with them for 10 years" he responds with "Good luck with your crime syndicate". Couple that with his subscribing to this forum solely to rant and well, hopefully some of you can see why his credibility is suspect.

It's one thing to vent about problems you've been having, and if they've gone on for as long as 18 months you definitely should drop the service. But going around trying to bad mouth a company with some sort of infantile grass roots campaign, a company that has won customer service awards for how many years straight now and has almost 17M customers....

No offense muscles, but venting about a company like that in a forum where probably 100% of the users are with the company and probably 75% of the users have been with them for more than a few years.... well, it just doesn't seem like the most sensible of options.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

AS with some of you I have been a Happy an loyal customer to DTV for a very long time. So When I see a banner that says that I should avoid DTV, I have to take it with a grain of salt. Only thing that I disagree with the original poster is his assertion that because he had a bad experience, all should just quite DTV and run away. The problem with forums and opinions on forums is that they become highly condensed. What I mean by that is that most individuals that post are people that are having some sort of problem. For that reason it is hard to make a good statistical judgment on what ever is being talked about. One has to still make a judgment based on fact and experience and some understanding of the probable statistics of that case situation.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get over it alrady. I have had nothing but perfect service from DirecTV for seven years. They send me free equipment all the time and upgrade me to the latest and greatest as it becomes available. It may take a couple of calls to get what I want, but I always get it.

Good luck with cable, now that's a crime syndicate.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Now, again in my experience, he is much more likely to get D* eventually to correct this mistake by being firm, polite, and persistent and by documenting everything in writing - not by stomping his feet.


That's exactly right. You will be surprised how far a kind, even tone will get you. Most customer service people know how to deal with every kind of unreasonable customer and have no idea how to deal with a reasonable one.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I understand your frustration. It's no fun having to swap receivers a bunch of times.

It's even less fun to be overbilled for the privilege.

As someone else said - give the "Office of the President" a call - they WILL make it right by you.


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

borghe said:


> ok, here's my two cents.
> 
> this stuff happens with every company. No company is perfect, and even if a company has a 99% satisfaction rate, if they have 16.5M customers that still means there are 165K customers out there unsatisfied with the company.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.

You have a legitimate complaint, Muscles. Your problem is credibility. First, the notion that you are going to get people who are happy with their service to drop it because you had a problem is silly and naive.

Second. To claim that because you got screwed that DirecTV is a crime syndicate is juvenile and totally rediculous.

Third. Since joining a forum with DirecTV enthusiasts and posting inciteful comments about DirecTV is not likely to solve your problem, your real goal must be to irritate and aggravate happy DirecTV customers in order to make yourself feel better.

I think if you would have used a different thread title and left out the criminal accusations and maybe asked for ideas on how to resolve your situation, the replies to your OP would be entirely different.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

muscles4life70 said:


> I stayed with DTV a year and a half with the problems with the R15, obviously I would still be with them if it had been resolved with a working unit. Since it couldn't be resolved that way, I had to cancel to get another company's unit that did work. My only problem is they robbed me on my contract and thats not right, all I did was swap out units, so they should have done my six months early termination fee, I have no problem with that.


I noticed you didn't say what exactly was on that big bill. Could it possibly be the price of the DVR that has yet to be returned to them? Remember, it is a leased unit and you will be billed the full purchase price if not returned (as well as your other two standard receivers). Just a thought...


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's exactly right. You will be surprised how far a kind, even tone will get you. Most customer service people know how to deal with every kind of unreasonable customer and have no idea how to deal with a reasonable one.


I have unfortunately been in a similar position with Directv with the HR20. I had it at the beginning with many problems with it and the 5lnb and my multiswitches. My box would turn off in the middle of the day for no reason and then would come on later in the day. I solved it myself later on by setting up the multiswitch differently.
But my point to my story is that I started to believe that nobody cared about my situation and that I was the problem. I had various issues with D* setting up a service call and then not showing up. I would call d* and they would say that I never set up a service call (how do you dispute that?). I was put on hold several times for 40 minutes a time and some of those times I would be dropped off the line (on purpose because if it was on accident I am sure the rep would have put it in my file because they document everything).
It is unfortunate that I and many others have had to go through this awful treatment when I know that I give them $100 a month for their service. I feel muscles pain because it brings back memories of when I was being mis-treated when all I wanted was a working system.
I have been a loyal D* subscriber for years and I am very happy with the programming that is offered. But this is still a service and D* sometimes does not treat it that way. I do not think it has anything to do with any attempt on anybody's part to do this, I just think that sometimes they are put into situations that they can not handle and then they do not know what to do.
By the way when this happened to me I said that because of the problems I am having and can not get their service that I would need to cancel. The person laughed at me and said "You are in a two year commitment and there is nothing you can do about it. If you want to cancel then you will need to pay $$$$." I had the service installed two days before and anybody would tell you that they have to hold up to their end of that contract in order to make it valid.
Don't be so quick to judge someones frustration in just trying to get something resolved that D* should be happy to resolve so that they can get on to better things like servicing their customers that choose to stay with the service.
I am so looking forward to the HD channels that I will be getting soon which is why I went through that pain last year.
D* if you are reading this if you give a good reliable system and good service it does you great harm by not solving a silly mistake (even if you feel it was the customers) and moving on. If you would have solved this problem early on then the customer may even come back some day. I have no idea why I stuck around last year but I am glad I did because now my television programming will be the best in the business.
Remember, there are two sides to every story, but mine is always the right side.


----------



## jrgreg74 (Sep 13, 2007)

muscles4life70 said:


> This is to warn people about what DirecTV will do to you if you have problems with their hardware. These are facts and not an opinion of what should have happened.
> 
> I received DTV a year and a half ago. I had installed and R-15 DVR and two standard receivers. Right off the bat the R-15 was bad and they had to replace it, ok they had good customer service and replaced the unit. Within the next year and a half, I had it replaced three more times. I never had any other problems of any kind with DTV, but I wanted a DVR that would work and do what it was supposed to do, is that to much to ask? Before I replaced the last time, I had asked what it would cost to cancel my contract and was told 87 dollars for the six months I had left. They talked me into trying one more DVR before I cancelled, saying the problems were fixed with those units and only the older ones had those problems. As you figured the new one had the same issues(these issues are major, as in costantly freezing, missing recordings and had to reset almost everyday)
> 
> ...


I too have had issues with customer service in the last couple months. I can only get the call center in the Philippines. When I request a different call center they tell me they cant transfer my call because it is a terminable offense if they "drop a call". I know this is paranoid but I wonder if they route difficult customers to certain call centers? I would have to say I am not one of the most agreeable people when it comes to expecting service above and beyond and can be very demanding.


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

jrgreg74 said:


> I too have had issues with customer service in the last couple months. I can only get the call center in the Philippines. When I request a different call center they tell me they cant help. I know this is paranoid but I wonder if they route difficult customers to certain call centers? I would have to say I am not one of the most agreeable people when it comes to expected service above and beyond.


I agree I have decided now that I wait to call when I settle down and then I put on my happy face. I try to joke about the situation and understand that the person will only help if they feel they have someone on the other end of the phone that is reasonable. As I have stated in other posts this is not the way they should do business, but it is the way at this point in time the way to handle the situation.

I think things get worse when nobody solves your problem and you are left with no service paying a bill and nobody on the other end that cares. You are one of millions rather than a customer at that point.

I also do believe that sometimes it is better for them just to let you move on and schedule a pickup of your equipment to give to someone who can use it.

I guess the prozac is working so I can now have a different attitude about things. Oh, and also my system is working.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> same thing


How is that? Do you really know what a crime syndicate is?

If you have trouble with a company, work through it. If you come across telling everybody to drop it, then it's a little naive to believe we will. You also stated "this is what will happen to you". What will happen to us? I had a great conversation with a CSR last night to get some signal issues resolved. I have an installer coming out on Saturday at no charge.

It's one thing to be frustrated. It's another thing to handle it in the proper way. Making accusations about "crime syndicate" and "thieves" is not the right way to go about it. I would guess that a good chunk of the $305 bill is because of the box that you still have. If you can't get through to retentions, try to talking to any supervisor and explain your situation. Also, I don't know what number you dialed, but call (800) 347-3288 and make sure you do it during the day or early evening. I called last night and got a CSR in Miami. I have only had one offshore CSR. Most have been pleasant. Rather than rant and complain, explain your situation and ask why your bill is so high. Also, if they say it is because the DVR, tell them that it was a replacement and not an upgrade. Say in a VERY CALM manner. Explain that you have called multiple times to get this resolved and are frustrated by this. You get bees with honey and flies with ... well, you know ... Good luck!


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

purtman said:


> How is that? Do you really know what a crime syndicate is?
> 
> If you have trouble with a company, work through it. If you come across telling everybody to drop it, then it's a little naive to believe we will. You also stated "this is what will happen to you". What will happen to us? I had a great conversation with a CSR last night to get some signal issues resolved. I have an installer coming out on Saturday at no charge.
> 
> It's one thing to be frustrated. It's another thing to handle it in the proper way. Making accusations about "crime syndicate" and "thieves" is not the right way to go about it. I would guess that a good chunk of the $305 bill is because of the box that you still have. If you can't get through to retentions, try to talking to any supervisor and explain your situation. Also, I don't know what number you dialed, but call (800) 347-3288 and make sure you do it during the day or early evening. I called last night and got a CSR in Miami. I have only had one offshore CSR. Most have been pleasant. Rather than rant and complain, explain your situation and ask why your bill is so high. Also, if they say it is because the DVR, tell them that it was a replacement and not an upgrade. Say in a VERY CALM manner. Explain that you have called multiple times to get this resolved and are frustrated by this. You get bees with honey and flies with ... well, you know ... Good luck!


As I have stated multiple times in this thread, They have NOT charged me for the R15 yet, it is in transit back to them now. If the box isn't there in 7 days, then they charge me for that also. I have NOT ranted or raved at them, like I also stated multiple times CSR always seemed to understand and say they would get it resolved, but then it stayed the same with no explanation of why. As far as I'm concerned, they ARE criminals, that is stealing from me and usually when you steal from someone that is a crime and you would be sentenced for it. That is my opinion. You can call it childish, but then I hope when someone steals from you, you better not complain about it either. I also stated that my bill was one UFC pay per view $40, plus basic programming and nothing else. Also that bill was with some partial credits for pro rating my receivers and monthly service package since I cancelled in the middle of a billing period. I understand people not liking the title of this thread, I worded it wrong, but it still doesn't change the fact that they steal from me and it is stealing when they have even stated to me they don't understand why I'm being charged a full two years and yet they don't correct it. I just want possible future DTV users to understand what may happen to them. As far as this being my first thread. I have been on this site for over a year and a half reading and learning from all of you people, I just felt no need to join until now.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

tomski35 said:


> Get over it alrady. I have had nothing but perfect service from DirecTV for seven years. They send me free equipment all the time and upgrade me to the latest and greatest as it becomes available. It may take a couple of calls to get what I want, but I always get it.
> 
> Good luck with cable, now that's a crime syndicate.


I'm glad your happy, but that doesn't help the others that get screwed by them. Also I wish I could've even upgraded to Hi Def, but they wanted 300 dollars to upgrade, I even threatened to switch to Dish, but they still said sorry to see you leave and yet I still stayed with them. I didn't go to cable, I agree they are worse than any of them.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry Troll. But I've had D* since the beginning and have had ZERO problems with them.


Congrats, DC, on the fact that you have had DirecTV all these years with no probliems. Still, "Muscles" may very well have a legitimate beef with his problems and it wasn't very tactful calling "Muscles" a troll.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I'm glad your happy, but that doesn't help the others that get screwed by them. Also I wish I could've even upgraded to Hi Def, but they wanted 300 dollars to upgrade, I even threatened to switch to Dish, but they still said sorry to see you leave and yet I still stayed with them. I didn't go to cable, I agree they are worse than any of them.


to correct this, nobody gets "screwed" by directv or most companies really. There are unfortunate mistakes and errors, but no matter how bad it has ever looked for me (and it's looked bad), I have never believed for a minute "man, they're really trying to take me down."

A few things you should always do when things get as bad as your saing:

take down names, employee numbers, dates and times, case numbers, confirmation numbers, and ask for emails or snail mails whenever possible.

ALWAYS BE NICE. Even if this is your fifteenth call and you've been on the phone for 20 hours. Remember these people are talking on the phone all day and do not share your frustration. Being an irate customer only guarantees that they are going to work as hard and fast as they possibly can..... to get off of the phone with you.

with places as advanced and computerized as directv, hop right online while talking with them and look at your account as they're working with you. if they put a credit through on your account it will almost always appear on your account site almost instantly. if they tell you they've put a credit through and after a minute or so you don't see it show up in your account, tell them this.

remember and adhere to point 1. always take down this information and keep it somewhere until the problem is resolved. they have plenty of case notes appended to your account, and so should you.

mistakes happen, but they can almost always be resolved. There's a right way to work towards resolution and a wrong way. if you follow the above and check your recent account activity while on the phone, there is no reason any issue with directv should take more than one or two phone calls to resolve.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Muscles, I'm not doubting the legitimacy of your beef. It sounds like you have a legit one. If you have officially dropped D*, you probably don't have an on-line account any more. However, I would contact a CSR, ask for an itemized bill, and let her know that you will call back once you see this itemized bill. Once you have that in your hand, you will be better equipped to win this. In the meantime, I wouldn't accuse them of stealing. Do they have money of yours already as part of this? If not, you're guilty of slandering them without them committing a crime. If you have been overcharged, you can always take it up with the Better Business Bureau or Small Claims Court. In Small Claims, you can get the dispute resolved and have D* pick up your $20 court fee so that you lose nothing.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's my take Muscles. 
Down to its simplest state, you've had bad hardware multiple times, which culminated in a situation where effectively there was only "one more chance" to be resolved, but with that unwanted new 2 year commitment (all calls, headaches and wasted time aside, which is completely unfair to you). 
So there were 2 mistakes by D* - bad hardware and an unwanted new 2 year commitment.
If I were you, I would try one more time with Customer Retention, and tell them you've decided you want to stay with them, but only with a replacement HR-20 and no 2 year commitment. If you have, say, a $50/month package and 4 or more months left on what should have been your current commitment, explain to them that it makes economic sense that they would still get their $200. Plus they'd get the chance (if they can make things right during that time with proper working hardware and service) that you'd continue to do business with them. 
Again - this is only my opinion and what I would do to try to resolve this. I've been very happy with my D* service, but it's understandable that you may not have the same regard for them. 

And one more note: You've come to right place for help and support, so if you DID decide to stay with D*, there would also be lots of knowledgeable and helpful people here if and when you needed us. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## isfry (Sep 13, 2007)

I have had a simular problem we were counstomers from 2002 to 2007 and added HD in 2003. we also had the harware pretection plan. in 2004 we had 2 direct hits from hurricanes in a month. # receivers did not make it and we had them replaced. in 6 months the HD reveiver died and had to get it replaced it was a Huges and they replaced it with a H20. in febuary 2007 we moved and could no longer use it. when we tried to cancle it i was informed we are still under contract and would have to pay a termination fee. the lass hardware add was over 4 years ago but they said there was a renewal in 05. after talking to the rep for a hour he would no budge and hung ou on us the next day we called back and got someone to take it off the bill. we get a letter next month say we are subject to the early termination fee and then were billed. By the time we were able to respond it was handed over to collections and Dtv would not talk to us any more. we have sent writen requests for proof that we renewd and that just gets them to switch collection agencies. The agency calling us not calls 4 times a day and when we talked to them they said they sent is rwiten proof but we never received it. and Dtv won't talk to us so we just have to deal with it. they aren't going to get money for a contract we never singed. It doest happen and it looks like there is not alot you can do about it. If anyone has a suggestion on this let me know i was always happy with their service just feel like i got taken for a ride at the end there.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

purtman said:


> Muscles, I'm not doubting the legitimacy of your beef. It sounds like you have a legit one. If you have officially dropped D*, you probably don't have an on-line account any more. However, I would contact a CSR, ask for an itemized bill, and let her know that you will call back once you see this itemized bill. Once you have that in your hand, you will be better equipped to win this. In the meantime, I wouldn't accuse them of stealing. Do they have money of yours already as part of this? If not, you're guilty of slandering them without them committing a crime. If you have been overcharged, you can always take it up with the Better Business Bureau or Small Claims Court. In Small Claims, you can get the dispute resolved and have D* pick up your $20 court fee so that you lose nothing.


I can call it stealing. They billed my phone company that I bundle with, which was paid by my phone company(yes the phone company has already paid DTV) Now my phone company sent me the bill for them. If I don't pay that bill, my phone and internet would be shut off. So yes they have my money and stole it from me. My account is closed according to DTV and paid.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I can call it stealing. They billed my phone company that I bundle with, which was paid by my phone company(yes the phone company has already paid DTV) Now my phone company sent me the bill for them. If I don't pay that bill, my phone and internet would be shut off. So yes they have my money and stole it from me. My account is closed according to DTV and paid.


That statement may not be true. They should not discontinue phone or internet service if you dispute and fail to pay that portion of the bil. They just act as a collection service for your DSL & D*.


----------



## muscles4life70 (Sep 13, 2007)

STEVED21 said:


> That statement may not be true. They should not discontinue phone or internet service if you dispute and fail to pay that portion of the bil. They just act as a collection service for your DSL & D*.


But then my phone company would be out their money, since they already paid D*. It's not their fault or problem, it's mine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> But then my phone company would be out their money, since they already paid D*. It's not their fault or problem, it's mine.


Since your phone company is doing the billing for D*:
1) they get paid for it.
2) they are in a better position to help you with your dispute.

Or so it would seem to me.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I never did till now either. But according to you guys, since it hasn't happened to you, it never will. Good luck with your crime syndicate.


I feel your pain had similar problems with my R15 (2) replacements in 3 months but rock solid since last software update.
Direct TV has always done me good in the end and the HR20 is got to be the best DVR out right now.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

muscles4life70 said:


> I can call it stealing. They billed my phone company that I bundle with, which was paid by my phone company(yes the phone company has already paid DTV) Now my phone company sent me the bill for them. If I don't pay that bill, my phone and internet would be shut off. So yes they have my money and stole it from me. My account is closed according to DTV and paid.


Forget all that stuff I said before, you are incorrigible, unreasonable, and insane.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Muscles, I think what most people here are trying to do is offer you some constructive advice. Take it and you'll have a better chance to get your money back. If you approach the phone company and call D* "thieves", the phone company CSR probably won't want to help you. If you get a CSR from the phone company, see if he/she can get you in on a three-way call. Maybe that will help.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Muscles, you state that the agents escalated the issue. Did they give you a time frame for when it would be addressed. Maybe they have to send it to someone else. If that is the case it may take a couple of days to a week for that person to research it and then resolve it. I would try to find out what the process the escalation is. This would give you a lot better understanding and expectation on the resolution. Sometimes there are things that a CSR cannot handle and have to escalate up to someone else. I have had this happen with my cell phone bill. I had to dispute a charge. The CSR had to escalate to the accounting department as they could not see all of the history. About 2 days later I received a call giving me the resolution. I can see the escalation process for D* to be approx the same.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

ok, here's the scoop. And I _don't_ want anyone to whine to me about it.

Standard, DVR, and HD receivers have a 90 day warranty. HR20's have a 1 year. If it has to be replaced outside of that warranty, and you have to pay the $19.95 to get it replaced, you WILL get a contract extension. Whether or not the CSR tells you, it's there.

The only way to not get the contract extension is to have the Protection Plan, and to troubleshoot.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It also doesn't hurt to ask and in some cases get in writing any statements of "no your not under any commitment."


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Gentlemen and ladies, I'm sorry but I have to close this thread before it turns into one member insulting another.


----------

